# Oh Punch Regional Releases, I love thee



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

So at an unknown location a Punch Swiss Release was in a pass... I'd like to openly state that I loved that cigar, and when it died, I did shed a few tears. It was very smooth, had great flavors that kept enjoying every puff. Body wise, it was roughly medium, nose exhale was perfect, bringing out sweet tobacco and spices that will keep you hooked till you burn your fingers or lips...whichever comes first. And of course a picture. RIP Punchy, I hope to find some of your sisters in another undisclosed location soon. :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

hardcz said:


> So at an unknown location a Punch Swiss Release was in a pass... I'd like to openly state that I loved that cigar, and when it died, I did shed a few tears. It was very smooth, had great flavors that kept enjoying every puff. Body wise, it was roughly medium, nose exhale was perfect, bringing out sweet tobacco and spices that will keep you hooked till you burn your fingers or lips...whichever comes first. And of course a picture. RIP Punchy, I hope to find some of your sisters in another undisclosed location soon. :dr


I have enjoyed the Punch REs that I have had. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks to Mr.Maduro, I have to agree


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If that's an Eminencia, the recent ones I've had are still a bit too wet. However, the original 05 releases (just have Edicion Regional on them, no "Suiza") are pretty good right now.

The 05 Superfinos from Italy are great little smokes too, although I haven't had a chance to try the re-releases yet.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

One day I'll acquire some.... and holy crap they'll be put in a box somewhere with a waterfall humidity that magically keeps them at 62.18% RH and an air system that has a diesel backup generator... OK maybe it's overboard...and I'm stretching the truth, but a guy can dream...

Just a side note.... anyone else keep the nc and cc's separate?


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

hardcz said:


> Just a side note.... anyone else keep the nc and cc's separate?


I have a humble collection, but yes...I do!

:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

hardcz said:


> Just a side note.... anyone else keep the nc and cc's separate?


While I probably have less than 150 CCs and more than 800 NCs... I don't discriminate at all... they all share the same space...

That Punch looked good... yum! :r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> While I probably have less than 150 CCs and more than 800 NCs... I don't discriminate at all... they all share the same space...
> 
> That Punch looked good... yum! :r


Mine kind of....they're in the same city, but are separated by the great wall of cedar


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> I have a humble collection, but yes...I do!
> 
> :ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd:Separate humi's for singles and separate Vino's for boxes.:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

wilblake said:


> If that's an Eminencia, the recent ones I've had are still a bit too wet. However, the original 05 releases (just have Edicion Regional on them, no "Suiza") are pretty good right now.
> 
> The 05 Superfinos from Italy are great little smokes too, although I haven't had a chance to try the re-releases yet.


Greg - The Eminencias are RA, not Punch.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> Greg - The Eminencias are RA, not Punch.


D'oh! *smacks forehead*

I saw the Edicion Suiza band and glazed right over the Punch band. I thought it looked "off" at second glance.

Nice catch Peter.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

wilblake said:


> D'oh! *smacks forehead*
> 
> I saw the Edicion Suiza band and glazed right over the Punch band. I thought it looked "off" at second glance.
> 
> *Nice catch Peter*.


We should call him "Mr. Obvoius". :r

Hey I know that table! :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> We should call him "Mr. Obvoius". :r
> 
> Hey I know that table! :ss


It's "Mr. Shoots Flaming Balls Obvious" to you.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> We should call him "Mr. Obvoius". :r
> 
> Hey I know that table! :ss


You must be aware of this "unknown location" as well... It was one of the best places I've ever been and hope to visit as often as the invites are given.

Mr. Obvious is a great dude.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

That was one tasty punch Dan. 

Right now everything I have is in one cooler, but I will be getting close to making a second/separate cooler for my smokes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> We should call him "Mr. Obvoius". :r
> 
> Hey I know that table! :ss


That should explain my goof! I was too busy remembering such an awesome weekend I didn't even bother looking at the Punch band!

:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a full box, am letting them sit a few years.:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

So far the punches and RAs are the only ones I've been ga ga about. And the jury is still out for me on the Benelux.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks to Mr.Maduro, I have to agree


I have no idea what you are talking about!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Swiss Punch Robustos I have tried were really strong! Probably the strongest cuban cigar I can recall in years. Real powerhouse!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey I know that table! :ss


And I know that particular cigar.  Or I should say, I did. :ss

I knew you liked it, Dan. But not this much. :ss


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

AHA So it was from you, I knew it was you or Jbaily. Greg I truely thank you for bringing that out. I'm a changed man with a new love...forget these women up here, I need swiss love.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

They are good sticks, I agree. The RE Italy Superfinos...IMHO they are even better. The original release Asia Pacific Punch Super Robustos also have some great aging potential.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> They are good sticks, I agree. The RE Italy Superfinos...IMHO they are even better. The original release Asia Pacific Punch Super Robustos also have some great aging potential.


Michael I bought two boxes of those, one to smoke and one to sit on. I don't know if I can pick what will be good years from now, but those cigars are plenty good right now.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I grabbed 1.5 cabs of the superfinos. Half a box to smoke and a full box to age. I've probably smoked 5 or 6 of them and all have been AWESOME.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried to smoke a RA Emmencias, but that failed. I enjoyed an Edmundo Dantes 109 in a PPP on Sat, that's my only experience with RE's. I will say the Edmundo Dante was deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelish. :dr


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I tried to smoke a RA Emmencias, but that failed. I enjoyed an Edmundo Dantes 109 in a PPP on Sat, that's my only experience with RE's. I will say the Edmundo Dante was deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelish. :dr


I'm way overstocked on EDs but I'm a huge fan of those. Also the RA Emmencias, and RA Estupendos. I'm not loving the RA Gran Robustos, I'm probably going to see if I can turn my 1.75 cabs of those into Boli Colasals or more Punch Super Robustos.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I tried to smoke a RA Emmencias, but that failed. I enjoyed an Edmundo Dantes 109 in a PPP on Sat, that's my only experience with RE's. I will say the Edmundo Dante was deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelish. :dr





Addiction said:


> I'm way overstocked on EDs but I'm a huge fan of those. Also the RA Emmencias, and RA Estupendos. I'm not loving the RA Gran Robustos, I'm probably going to see if I can turn my 1.75 cabs of those into Boli Colasals or more Punch Super Robustos.


Gentlemen, please remember, this is a thread about Punch REs.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Gentlemen, please remember, this is a thread about Punch REs.


Waiting with much anticipation on the Diademas (Italy 2008)!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't care for Punch cigars, but I LOVE Punch RE's for some reason.
The robustos and super robustos are great. The (origonal release '05)Superfinos are MAGNIFICENT.:ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

audio1der said:


> I don't care for Punch cigars, but I LOVE Punch RE's for some reason.
> The robustos and super robustos are great. The (origonal release '05)Superfinos are MAGNIFICENT.:ss


Yes but are they real? (Seinfeld reference)

More $$$ means they should be better if the Mfg. is playing fair. It's the bet we all make by buying them up. On a related note.. the German release of PL lonsdales.. had one at lunch last week that was gettin nummy.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Yes but are they real? (Seinfeld reference)
> 
> More $$$ means they should be better if the Mfg. is playing fair. It's the bet we all make by buying them up. On a related note.. the German release of PL lonsdales.. had one at lunch last week that was gettin nummy.


Last tried a PL londsdale about a year ago and sick. Maybe I need to to try one again?:ss

Had a Punch Super robusto a month ago. Not even close to ready. 1st half decent, second half completely flat.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

HK3 sent me what I THINK is a Superfino, looks kind of like a robusto and a minuto had a baby? Maybe I should spark that mofo.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> HK3 sent me what I THINK is a Superfino, looks kind of like a robusto and a minuto had a baby? Maybe I should spark that mofo.


Let'er rip! :ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

hk3 said:


> Let'er rip! :ss


Notice how he, in a perfect position to confirm or deny, STILL leaves me in the dark about JUST what it is I've got here? :r
OK, I am going to smoke what I THINK is a Superfino.
I can't rip on the boy, he ALSO did give me one of the most dried up, impossible to find cigars out there. And dried up don't refer to the condition of the cigar.:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Notice how he, in a perfect position to confirm or deny, STILL leaves me in the dark about JUST what it is I've got here? :r
> OK, I am going to smoke what I THINK is a Superfino.
> I can't rip on the *boy*, he ALSO did give me one of the most dried up, impossible to find cigars out there. And dried up don't refer to the condition of the cigar.:tu


Oops.. yes that little stinker is a superfino. :dr And enjoy that dried up one also!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Superfinos are Minutos (same size as the Partagas Short).


----------

